
Show HN: Free AI-based online writing editor - alexlash
https://textly.ai
======
alexlash
Just sign-up for Textly, upload your document or start typing right away and
get your writing fixed, receive instant feedback with AI and ML fueled
corrections and recommendations.

Textly is also fueling education and business processes, has a built-in
library of text templates for different tasks, and features a secret mode for
working on sensitive information.

------
1fox
so it is just a bad clone of Grammarly

